# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  IFBB Olympus Elite Pro "Alexander The Great" 2011 (5 Ιουνίου,Θεσσαλονικη)

## NASSER

Το πρωτο Σαββατοκυριακο του Ιουνιου του 2011(Κυριακη-5 Ιουνιου), θα πραγματοποιηθει στη Θεσσαλονικη,στο 16ο περίπτερο της Δ.Ε.Θ. HELEXPO, ο πρωτος επαγγελματικος αγώνας IFBB PRO στην Ελλάδα με χορηγία της PHD HELLAS TEAM, σε συννενοηση με την ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB.
Ολα ηταν ετοιμα προ ημερων και αυτες τις μερες στην Ισπανια, ο κ. Δημητρης Παπαντωνης κατοχύρωσε την πραγματοποιηση του αγώνα.

Ηδη μας ειναι γνωστο η συμμετοχη καποιων αθλητων, τοσο απο Ελλαδα (θα ανακοινωθουν τα ονοματα αργοτερα) οσο και απο Ευρωπη.

Καλη επιτυχία στην PHD HELLAS TEAM για τις προοδευτικες ενεργειες για το αθλημα στην Ελλάδα! Ευχομαστε ολα να πραγματοποιηθουν οπως επιθυμουν  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 





H μεγαλη συναντηση στη Μαδρίτη Ισπανίας!!!

William Tierney (IFBB General Secretary), Raffael Santoja (IFBB President) και
Dimitris Papantonis(PhD-HellasTeam)

----------


## Titanium

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: αυτα ειναι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολυ μεγαλη στιγμη για το ελληνικο κοινο του bodybuilding,θα θαυμασουμε απο κοντα μεγαλους επαγγελματιες,καθως και θα χειροκροτησουμε και τους δικους μας,σιγουρα αυτος ο αγωνας στο ελληνικο κοινο θα γινει στοχος για τους Ελληνες επαγγελματιες!!
ΣΥγχαρητηρια στον Δημητρη Παπαντωνη και την PHD Hellas για την κίνηση τους. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  Sticky !!
Απλα εδω μια υποσημειωση,εχει ξαναγίνει παλιοτερα επαγγελματικο grand prix στην Ελλαδα,το 1988 στην Αθηνα,όπου είχε κερδισει ο Lee Labrada και 2ος ειχε βγει ο Rich Gaspari.

----------


## NASSER

> Απλα εδω μια υποσημειωση,εχει ξαναγίνει παλιοτερα επαγγελματικο grand prix στην Ελλαδα,το 1988 στην Αθηνα,όπου είχε κερδισει ο Lee Labrada και 2ος ειχε βγει ο Rich Gaspari.


Ναι Κώστα ειχε ξαναγινει. Ισως να μην διατυπωθηκε σωστα, αλλα ειναι ο πρωτος της PhD Hellas  :01. Smile:  επίσημος χορηγός του αγώνα !

Το 1988 ηταν to Night of Champion που ειχε πραγματοποιηθει στη Αθήνα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Right!!Οταν λοιπον γίνεται επαγγελματικος αγωνας καθε 22 χρονια ,καταλαβαινετε ότι δεν πρεπει να λείψει κανενας φιλος του αθληματος !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Πολλά συγχαρητήρια θα ήθελα να απευθύνω κι εγώ στον κύριο Παπαντώνη Δημήτρη για την εξαιρετική αυτή προσπάθεια που συνεχώς καταβάλει για την ανάδειξη του αγαπημένου μας αθλήματος!Το Olympus Elite Pro 2011 είναι πλέον(επίσημα)γεγονός!Είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι η προσέλευση του αθλητικού κοινού(και όχι μόνο)θα είναι τεράστια,με πολλές και αξιόλογες συμμετοχές,σύμφωνα με όσα ακούγονται!
Καλή δύναμη σε όλους που θα λάβουν μέρος στη διοργάνωση αυτού του πολυσήμαντου γεγονότος! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## GiannhsLar

> Right!!Οταν λοιπον γίνεται επαγγελματικος αγωνας καθε 22 χρονια ,καταλαβαινετε ότι δεν πρεπει να λείψει κανενας φιλος του αθληματος !!


εννοειτε!!!

----------


## Diomidis Mavroudis

Πολλα πολλα μπραβο στους διοργανωτες για την προσφορα τους στο αθλημα !!! Εχω μονο μια ερωτηση : θα γινει,οπως και τον περασμενο Μαιο,πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα την ιδια ημερα ?

----------


## JasonBlack

Αν μπορειτε να μ λυσεται μια απορια... ο συγκεκριμενος αγωνας θα δινει στην πρωτη τριαδα προκριση για το Mr Olympia;;;

----------


## NASSER

> Πολλα πολλα μπραβο στους διοργανωτες για την προσφορα τους στο αθλημα !!! Εχω μονο μια ερωτηση : θα γινει,οπως και τον περασμενο Μαιο,πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα την ιδια ημερα ?



H διοργάνωση θα κρατήσει ενα διήμερο 4-5 Ιουνίου 2011 και θα πραγματοποιηθεί το πανελλήνιο,  Olympus grand prix όπως έγινε και πέρσι και επιπλέον το Olympus Elite Pro.
O χωρος ηδη εχει κλεισει, οι αγωνες ειναι στο προγραμμα και αναμένουν την ημέρα πραγματοποίησης της διοργάνωσης. 
Επίσης θα έχει αρκετούς καλεσμένους και guest ΕΚΠΛΗΞΗ.

----------


## NASSER

> Αν μπορειτε να μ λυσεται μια απορια... ο συγκεκριμενος αγωνας θα δινει στην πρωτη τριαδα προκριση για το Mr Olympia;;;



Δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω καμία απάντηση πάνω σ' αυτό αλλά θα διευκρινιστεί σύντομα το τι θα δίνει αυτός ο αγώνας!
Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως το ελληνικό ββ και οι Ελληνες αθλητές θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να διεκδικήσουν αρκετά!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> σίγουρα ειναι ενας αγωνας που αξίζει να τον δεις,  μπραβο πολυ καλη κίνηση.


.

----------


## Dreiko

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: συγχαρητηρια και στην PhD Hellas Team που σε συννενοηση με την ΕΟΣΔ θα προσφερουν κατι ξεχωριστο και μοναδικο.Πρωτα ο Θεος θα ειμαστε εκει(πως να μην ειμαστε αφου μας εχει "φτιαξει" :08. Turtle:  στο Gym ο Ιορδανης ο Λεβεντελης για το επιπεδο των αγωνων)

----------


## Diomidis Mavroudis

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση nasser ! Πιστευω πως για να λαβει καποιος μερος στον αγωνα πρεπει να βγαλει δελτιο στην ifbb,ετσι δεν ειναι ?

----------


## NASSER

> Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση nasser ! Πιστευω πως για να λαβει καποιος μερος στον αγωνα πρεπει να βγαλει δελτιο στην ifbb,ετσι δεν ειναι ?



Σίγουρα χρειάζεται και καλό θα ηταν να μην το κανει τις τελευταιες μέρες αλλά οσο γίνεται πιο συντομα για το πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB. Γιαυτό θα πρεπει να απευθυνθει στο πλησιέστερο σύλλογο της ομοσπονδίας.

----------


## flexakis

Σαν να βλεπω φως στον οριζοντα του Ελληνικου B.B,καλιο αργα παρα ποτε.Παντος θα ειναι πολυ μεγαλο event,αν γινει και στο σταδιο που ακουσα...
Μπραβο που βρισκονται ακομη ατομα που αγαπανε πραγματικα το αθλημα,και του χαριζουν την προβολη που του αξιζει.

----------


## Diomidis Mavroudis

Και παλι ευχαριστω !!

----------


## NASSER

> Σαν να βλεπω φως στον οριζοντα του Ελληνικου B.B,καλιο αργα παρα ποτε.Παντος θα ειναι πολυ μεγαλο event,αν γινει και στο σταδιο που ακουσα...
> Μπραβο που βρισκονται ακομη ατομα που αγαπανε πραγματικα το αθλημα,και του χαριζουν την προβολη που του αξιζει.



Όντως στο στάδιο θα γίνει Ακη...  :01. Wink:  Ήδη έχει κλείσει η ημερομηνία διοργάνωσης εδώ και αρκετές μέρες!
Αξιζει να σημειωθει πως για την ολη διοργανωση επιμελούνται η PhD Hellas Team με τον κ. Παπαντωνη Δημήτρη και τον IFBB Pro Καραμανλάκη Μανώλη, η ομοσπονδια της ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB με τον προεδρο κ Λεβεντελη Ιορδανη, ο Α.Σ. Πολυνικης με τον κ. Παπαγεωργιου Νίκο. Πραγματικα αυτοι οι ανθρωποι προσπαθουν και ευχόμαστε να τα τους έρθουν όπως επιθυμούν!!

----------


## Muscleboss

Μπράβο! Ένα τέτοιο γεγονός το περιμέναμε πολλά χρόνια!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Πολλά συγχαρητήρια στους διοργανωτές, και εύχομαι το γεγονός να στεφθεί με απόλυτη επιτυχία. Σίγουρα θα είναι το top bodybuilding event της ερχόμενης σεζόν! Νάσσερ αναμένουμε με αγωνία για νεότερα  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Dreiko

> Όντως στο στάδιο θα γίνει Ακη...  Ήδη έχει κλείσει η ημερομηνία διοργάνωσης εδώ και αρκετές μέρες!
> Αξιζει να σημειωθει πως για την ολη διοργανωση επιμελούνται η PhD Hellas Team με τον κ. Παπαντωνη Δημήτρη και τον IFBB Pro Καραμανλάκη Μανώλη, η ομοσπονδια της ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB με τον προεδρο κ Λεβεντελη Ιορδανη, ο Α.Σ. Πολυνικης με τον κ. Παπαγεωργιου Νίκο. Πραγματικα αυτοι οι ανθρωποι προσπαθουν και ευχόμαστε να τα τους έρθουν όπως επιθυμούν!!


nasser πραγματικα ο Ιορδανης σχεδον καθε μερα μας "ντοπαρει" στο γυμναστηριο για τη διοργανωση και για τα guests,και εκθειαζει την προσπαθεια του κ.Παπαντωνη!!!!
και παλι μπραβο!!!

----------


## metz

Όταν έχει κάποιος λεπτομέρειες ας τις ποστάρει!
Τέτοια event δεν χάνονται! Ειδικά στην πόλη μας!

 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Αξιζει να σημειωθει πως για την ολη διοργανωση επιμελούνται η PhD Hellas Team με τον κ. Παπαντωνη Δημήτρη και τον IFBB Pro Καραμανλάκη Μανώλη, η ομοσπονδια της ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB με τον προεδρο κ Λεβεντελη Ιορδανη, ο Α.Σ. Πολυνικης με τον κ. Παπαγεωργιου Νίκο. Πραγματικα αυτοι οι ανθρωποι προσπαθουν και ευχόμαστε να τα τους έρθουν όπως επιθυμούν!!


Πολλά συγχαρητήρια και από μένα σε όλους αυτούς τους ανθρώπους για την προσπάθεια που κάνουν! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Σίγουρα θα είναι τα μεγαλύτερο γεγονός των τελευταίων χρόνων σε ο,τι αφορά στο Ελληνικό ΒΒ!Και εμείς από την πλευρά μας θα το στηρίξουμε με κάθε δύναμη!
Τη στιγμή που κάποιοι άλλοι λένε μόνο λόγια περί αγάπης και ενδιαφέροντος για το άθλημά μας,βλέπουμε τους κυρίους που ανέφερε πιο πάνω ο ΝΑΣΣΕΡ να κάνουν έργα και όχι αερολογίες!Έτσι πρέπει να πορευτούμε από εδώ και στο εξής,ομαδικά και δυναμικά,αν θέλουμε να δούμε βελτίωση των συνθηκών εδώ στην Ελλάδα και αναγνώριση του Ελληνικού ΒΒ!
Εκείνοι που σκοπό έχουν μόνο την αρνητική κριτική και τη δημιουργία εντυπώσεων χωρίς ουσιαστική συμβολή στο άθλημα,καλό είναι να απομακρύνονται με γοργούς ρυθμούς γιατί οι ενέργειές τους μόνο κακό κάνουν και μας κρατάνε δεμένους στο παρελθόν!Υπάρχει ανάγκη ανόδου του επιπέδου του Ελληνικού ΒΒ,τουλάχιστον για τους μελλοντικούς αθλητές μας!Και αν με τις υπάρχουσες λιγοστές συνθήκες καταφέραμε να έχουμε στην Ελλάδα ΔΥΟ επαγγελματίες αθλητές(έχω πληροφορίες και για 3ο αθλητή IFBB PRO)φανταστείτε τις δυνατότητες που θα έχουν οι νέοι αθλητές στο μέλλον!
Καλή επιτυχία,λοιπόν,στη διοργάνωση του συγκεκριμένου αθλητικού γεγονότος και καλή δύναμη και υπομονή στους διοργανωτές! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## papantonisd

Θα ήθελα με την σειρά μου να ενημερώσω ότι, 
Ο αγώνας είναι επαγγελματικός και απευθύνεται σε επαγγελματίες αθλητές. Οι οποίοι για να λάβουν μέρος πρέπει να έχουν την επαγγελματική κάρτα Elite Pro Card και λαμβάνουν μέρος κατόπιν προσωπικής πρόσκλησης από τον διοργανωτή σε συνενόηση με την Ομοσπονδία. Υπάρχουν χρηματικά έπαθλα για τους 15 πρώτους αθλητές και πόντοι από την Ομοσπονδία. Οι σειρά αγώνων του Elite Pro Tour γίνεται σε ανοιξιάτικους και χειμερινούς αγώνες. Με αρχή τον Μάρτιο από το Λονδίνο, τον Μαίο στην Ισπανία και τον Ιούνιο στην Θεσσαλονίκη.
Από αυτούς τους αγώνες βγήκε και ο Πολωνός Robert Piotrkowicz και πολλοί άλλοι. 
Στο συγκεκριμένο αγώνα της Θεσσαλονίκης θα υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον 3 Guest Posers γιατί η εταιρεία PhD-HellasTeam θέλει να δει ο κόσμος που αγαπάει το άθλημα όσο περισσότερα μεγαλύτερα ονόματα μπορεί από κοντά και ήδη η δημιουργική ομάδα της εταιρείας έχει ξεκινήσει να δουλεύει για την διοργάνωση του αγώνα για να δώσει το καλύτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα.
H οριστική ημερομηνία και ο χώρος διεξαγωγής θα είναι κατά 85% ο προ αναφερόμενος (Nasser) αλλά επειδή πάντα η εταιρεία θέλει να δίνει το καλύτερο που μπορεί ίσως υπάρξουν μικροεκπλήξεις, πάντα όμως προς το καλύτερο και μόνο.
Περισσότερα θα ανακοινωθούν στην πορεία.

----------


## NASSER

Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστούμε πολυ για την ενημέρωση!!!

----------


## Muscleboss

> Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστούμε πολυ για την ενημέρωση!!!


+1 

και για ότι νεότερο είμαστε όλο αυτιά! Θα είναι λογικά το μεγαλύτερο bodybuilding event των τελευταίων δεκαετιών στην Ελλάδα και όλες οι λεπτομέριες είναι σημαντικές.  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Από κάποιες πρόσφατες πληροφορίες που είχα αναφέρω τα εξής:
Την μία ημέρα θα γίνει το Πανελλήνιο της IFBB και την επόμενη θα γίνει το Euro Elite Tour,δεν γνωρίζω με ποιά σειρά θα πραγματοποιηθούν όμως!Επίσης,στον επαγγελματικό αγώνα παίρνουν μέρος όσοι έχουν την Elite Pro Card,συνεπώς μπορεί μέχρι τότε να την αποκτήσουν κάποιοι Έλληνες αθλητές-τριες και να συμμετέχουν κι εκείνοι!
Όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι ακόμη ή αν κάνω κάπου εγώ λάθος παρακαλώ ας συμπληρώσει!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Επομένως 
> Σάββατο 4 Ιουνιου 2011 το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα και το 2ο Olympus Grand Prix
> Κυριακή 5 Ιουνίου το Olympus Elite Pro με επαγγελματίες της IFBB


Μενιο σωστα,το εχει γραψει και ο Νασσερ.Εδω θα πρεπει να αναφερουμε για τους αναγνωστες τι σημαινει Εlite Pro Card.Sτην ουσία ειναι κατι σαν ημιεπαγγελματικη καρτα που δίνει το δικαιωμα στους κατοχους να παίρνουν μερος σε ημι-επαγγελματικους/επαγγελματικους αγωνες ή grand prix όπου δίνονται χρηματικα ποσα,καθως σαν ερασιτεχνες δνε θα μπορουσαν να το κανουν.Από Ελλαδα ξερω ότι την εχουν ο Βασάλος Γιαννης και ο Ανδριακοπουλος Νικος,πρωταθλητες της IFBB.

----------


## NASSER

> Μενιο σωστα,το εχει γραψει και ο Νασσερ.Εδω θα πρεπει να αναφερουμε για τους αναγνωστες τι σημαινει Εlite Pro Card.Sτην ουσία ειναι κατι σαν ημιεπαγγελματικη καρτα που δίνει το δικαιωμα στους κατοχους να παίρνουν μερος σε ημι-επαγγελματικους/επαγγελματικους αγωνες ή grand prix όπου δίνονται χρηματικα ποσα,καθως σαν ερασιτεχνες δνε θα μπορουσαν να το κανουν.Από Ελλαδα ξερω ότι την εχουν ο Βασάλος Γιαννης και ο Ανδριακοπουλος Νικος,πρωταθλητες της IFBB.



Πολυ σωστα Κωστα!
Να προσθεουμε εδω οτι συμμετεχοντας ενας αθλητης στα Εlite Pro, αναλογα με τη θεση που καταλαμβανει, παιρνει ποντους για εξαφαλιση επαγγελματικης Pro card απο την IFBB. Και φυσικα αν ενας αθλητης ειναι καλος και μπορει να κερδιζει θεη στη τριαδα, αν το δει επαγγελματικα ειναι σε πλεονεκτική θέση απο το να αγωνιζεται σε IFBB PRO διοργανώσεις, οπου δεν θα μπορουσε να διακριθει στη τριαδα ή εξαδα.
Είναι τακτική που ακολουθούν κάποιοι Ευρωπαίοι αθλητές.

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Επίσης,κάτι έμαθα για 3-4 Guest Posers που πιθανότατα θα ποζάρουν στους δύο συγκεκριμένους αγώνες!Μιλάμε για πραγματικά ΘΗΡΙΑ!!! :02. Shock: 
Να πώ ονόματα???

----------


## NASSER

> Επίσης,κάτι έμαθα για 3-4 Guest Posers που πιθανότατα θα ποζάρουν στους δύο συγκεκριμένους αγώνες!Μιλάμε για πραγματικά ΘΗΡΙΑ!!!
> Να πώ ονόματα???



Κρατα και κατι  :01. Smile:  ναι εχουν κλείσει ηδη καποιοι Guest Posers  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Eddie

> Επίσης,κάτι έμαθα για 3-4 Guest Posers που πιθανότατα θα ποζάρουν στους δύο συγκεκριμένους αγώνες!Μιλάμε για πραγματικά ΘΗΡΙΑ!!!
> Να πώ ονόματα???


Τα εμαθα και γω,αν οντως ερθουν θα γινει χαμος :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Κρατα και κατι  ναι εχουν κλείσει ηδη καποιοι Guest Posers


Δεν λέω τίποτα άλλο  :01. Mr. Green: 
Νάσσερ για ο,τιδήποτε νεότερο μαθαίνεις περιμένουμε ενημέρωση!

----------


## NASSER

Η πρώτη αφίσα και η ανακοίνωση του πρώτου Guest Poser... MARKOS CHACON (IFBB PRO)

----------


## NASSER

Ένα μέρος της συνέντευξης του IFBB PRO Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη που θα πρέπει  να έχουμε υπόψη μας για να κατανοήσουμε τη σημασία αυτής της διοργάνωσης

[YOUTUBE="82xeyqB2d0&feature=player_embedded"]082xeyqB2d0&feature[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## NASSER

> Ένα μέρος της συνέντευξης του IFBB PRO Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη που θα πρέπει  να έχουμε υπόψη μας για να κατανοήσουμε τη σημασία αυτής της διοργάνωσης
> 
> [YOUTUBE="82xeyqB2d0&feature=player_embedded"]082xeyqB2d0&feature[/YOUTUBE]





Δεν πρέπει να το χάσετε!!!

----------


## NASSER

Και οι υπολοιποι Guest της διοργάνωσης 







Και οι τριες έχουν ιδιαίτερη σημασία για την διοργάνωση!!! Και οι τρεις έχουν ποζάρει για το ελληνικό bodybuilding  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

...

----------


## Muscleboss

Τα ονόματα της αφίσσας προκαλούν δέος, αν σκεφτούμε οτι πρόκειται για ελληνικό αγώνα. :03. Clap: 

Θα περίμενα μια τόσο μεγάλη διοργάνωση να υπάρχει (έστω μερική) τηλεοπτική κάλυψη από μεγάλο σταθμό. Υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο στα σχέδια;

Το αστέρι της Βεργίνας και ο Μ. Αλέξανδρος δίνουν στην αφίσσα άλλη βαρύτητα. Μπράβο  :03. Clap:  

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

> Θα περίμενα μια τόσο μεγάλη διοργάνωση να υπάρχει (έστω μερική) τηλεοπτική κάλυψη από μεγάλο σταθμό. Υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο στα σχέδια;


Η τηλεοπτική κάλυψη επιβάλλεται απο την ομοσπονδία της IFBB τόσο απο ένα διεθνές τηλεοπτικό κανάλι όσο και απο τοπικό τηλεοπτικό κανάλι. Όσο πλησιάζουν οι μέρες κάποιες τελικές αποφάσεις θα ανακοινώνονται.

----------


## Beton_Team-Andro

Kαλησπερα, μπορειτε να μου πειτε ποιοι θα ειναι guest posers και ποιοι ΙFBB Pros θα λαβουν μερος στον αγωνα?

----------


## NASSER

> Kαλησπερα, μπορειτε να μου πειτε ποιοι θα ειναι guest posers και ποιοι ΙFBB Pros θα λαβουν μερος στον αγωνα?





> Να αναφέρω γιάάλλη μιάφοράτους guests
> 1.Καραμανλάκης
> 2.Καββά
> 3.Da Silva
> 4.Κεφαλλιανός
> 5.El Sethoui
> 6.Rockel
> 7.Bautista
> 8.Cachon


Οι αθλητές που θα αγωνιστουν είναι κάτοχοι της Elite Pro card και απο το πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα της ΙΦΒΒ-ΕΟΣΔ θα διακριθούν πέντε αθλητές για Elite Pro card.
H διοργανώτρια χωρα, θα επιλέξει τους Elite pro αθλητές, που στο σύνολο δεν θα πρέπει να ξεπερνάνε στους 30 σε αριθμο.

----------


## psilos85

Ξερουμε τι ωρα αρχιζουν οι διαγωνισμοι και τις 2 ημερες?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Στις 7μμ και οι δύο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Κατοχοι πλεον  της IFBB Elite Pro Card (ημιεπαγγελματίες) και πρόκριση για τον σημερινο αγωνα IFBB Olympus Elite Pro "Alexander The Great"  είναι οι:Μηνίδης ΤασοςΤσιρνιοβίτης ΠασχαληςΜάγκος ΓιαννηςΠαπαδάκης ΓιώργοςΒασιλείου ΚωσταςΚαλη τους επιτυχια


Go for it    :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gmalamos

Εγω θα παω στο Αλεξανδρειο Μελαθρο απεναντι.Χαχοχα!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*ΠΑΠΑΔΑΚΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ  3ος  
*(κατι δεν κολαει με τα χθεσινα αποτελεσματα η θεση του)


*ΜΗΝΙΔΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΣ 5ος*  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

"Κρητική" υπόθεση οι 2 πολυ καλες θεσεις,μπραβο στα παιδια  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

O Παπαδάκης πλασαρίστηκε τρίτος πισω απο τον Σλοβάκο και τον Βουλγαρο, δυο πραγματικά εξαιρετικους αθλητές. Φυσικά και ο Παπαδάκης ηταν αρκετά βελτιωμένος σε σχεση με την χθεσινή εμφάνιση.  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Συγχαρητήρια και στους υπόλοιπους που έδωσαν τον καλύτερο εαυτο τους  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

απο αυριο ελπιζω να ημαστε σε θεση να σας ανεβασουμε υλικο απο τον αγωνα.
τωρα παρτε μια γευση απο καποιους pro που εκαναν γκεστ.

----------


## giannis64



----------


## giannis64



----------


## giannis64



----------


## giannis64

*οι νικητες του* *αγωνα*

----------


## giannis64



----------


## giannis64

αυριο θα επανελθουμε πε πολυ περισοτερο υλικο.

----------


## gym

γνωριζουμε ποιος ειναι ο αθλητης με το μπλε μαγιω νομιζω το 9?και απο ποια χωρα?

----------


## giannis64

αν δεν κανω λαθος, κατα 90% ειναι ο αθλητης απο την μαλτα.

----------


## gym

> αν δεν κανω λαθος, κατα 90% ειναι ο αθλητης απο την μαλτα.


αν τον εχουμε σε πιο κοντινες φωτο,μπορει να βγαλω κ λαβρακι αλλα πρεπει να σιγουρετυω... :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis64



----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το 9 όντως ήταν μαλτέζος .
πολλοι αθλητες είχαν βελτίωση απο την προηγούμενη μέρα απο τούς δικούς μας ενοώ , γιατι μια μέρα επιπλέον προαγωνιστικά μπορεί να παρουσιάσει τον αθλητή πιο στεγνό και πιο μπαλαρισμένο ,πόσο μάλιστα απο αγώνα σε αγώνα , γι αυτο και πολλοι αθλητες πρίν απο ένα σοβαρό αγώνα κοντρολάρουν την φόρμα τους σε ένα μικρότερης σημασίας ώστε να δώσουν περιθώριο να δούν και να βελτιώσουν τα λάθη τους .

----------


## gym

υποψιαζομαι οτι ειναι ενας απο τους αθλητες που κανουν προπονηση στο γυμανστηριο που παω και αν ειναι αυτος που λεω,γνωριζομαστε και ειναι πολυ ευγενικος και σεμνος στην προπονηση του...

θα ρωτησω και θα μαθω για σιγουρα αν οντως ηρθε αυτος,γιατι εχω κους κους γι αυτον... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko

> αν δεν κανω λαθος, κατα 90% ειναι ο αθλητης απο την μαλτα.


ναι μαλτα ηταν γιαννη.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες φωτογραφίες από το Olympus Elite Pro:
Εκει συμμετείχε και ο πολυ καλος αθλητης και φίλος Γιαννης Μάγκος (ΧΧΧL!),o οποίος εχει σημασία να αναφερω ότι μεχρι πριν 1 μηνα δεν ειχε κατασταλαξει αν θα κατεβει καπου να παιξει,καθως καποιες αλλες υποχρεωσεις τον ειχαν αφησει λίγο πίσω..
Μετα απο την συνεννοηση με τον γνωστο -και μη εξαιρετεο- coach Μιχάλη Χρυσοβέργη,κατεβηκε τελικα,αν και όχι στο 100% των δυνατοτητων του,κερδίζωντας από την συμμετοχή του στο Πανελληνιο την Elite Pro Card.Γιαννη και εις ανώτερα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

(Αριστερα με το νο1 διακρίνεται επίσης και ο Βηζαρι Αχιλλεας [αθλητης του Μανωλη Καραμανλακη] και τερμα δεξια με το νο10 ο Κωστας Βασιλειου)

----------


## LION

Να γράψω κι εγώ κάποιες εντυπώσεις και διαπιστώσεις,απ'αυτόν τον αγώνα,μια και και τον παρακολούθησα ως θεατής και τον ευχαριστήθηκα αφάνταστα!!! :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 

Πρωτα απ'όλα και οι δέκα ήταν υπέροχοι! :03. Thumb up: 

Αθλητές που στάθηκαν και ανταποκρίθηκαν όπως πρέπει στις ανάγκες του αγώνα.

Ο Αχιλλέας πολύ βελτιωμένος σχετικά με πέρισυ,ο Βασιλείου master,αλλά σε μία από τις καλύτερες φόρμες που έχει πιάσει!!! :03. Clap: 

Ο Γιάννης Μάγκος απίστευτος σε μυικότητα,αλλά χρειαζόταν κάποιο περιθώριο χρόνου ακόμα για να "ξεθολώσει" και μπορούσε να "χτυπήσει" και νίκη! :03. Thumb up: 
Αν ήταν στην περσινή του κατάσταση που είδα από φώτο,είχε σίγουρη πρωτιά!

Ο Τάσος Μηνίδης τέλειος σε γράμμωση,μυικός διαχωρισμός απερίγραπτος,αλλά ήθελε 2-3 μυικά κιλά φορτωμένα πάνω του, που έπαιξαν ρόλο για την τελική κρίση.

Τέλος ο Γιώργος Παπαδάκης σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση,ειδικά στο πάνω μέρος,στήθος-ώμους-χέρια-πλάτη.Τα πόδια υστερούσαν σχετικά με την συμμετρία,αλλά βελτιωμένα σε γράμμωση και όγκο από την προηγούμενη χρονιά.Τον έχω δει παλαιότερα με εκπληκτικά πόδια.Από τους πλέον έμπειρους αθλητές!

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ σε όλους! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dreiko

> Ο Αχιλλέας πολύ βελτιωμένος σχετικά με πέρισυ,ο Βασιλείου master,αλλά σε μία από τις καλύτερες φόρμες που έχει πιάσει!!!
> 
> 
> *+1*
> 
> 
> Ο Γιάννης Μάγκος απίστευτος σε μυικότητα,αλλά χρειαζόταν κάποιο περιθώριο χρόνου ακόμα για να "ξεθολώσει" και μπορούσε να "χτυπήσει" και νίκη!
> Αν ήταν στην περσινή του κατάσταση που είδα από φώτο,είχε σίγουρη πρωτιά!
> 
> ...


.

----------


## giannis64



----------


## giannis64

*Νο 2

*

----------


## giannis64



----------


## giannis64

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

----------


## giannis64



----------


## Eddie

Ο Μηνιδης επιασε πολυ καλη φορμα,στεγνος,μπαλαρισμενος,με πολυ ωραιο βαψιμο και οπως προαναφερθηκε με 2-3 παραπανω ποιοτικα κιλα σιγουρα θα πηγαινε πολυ καλυτερα μιας και το επιπεδο ηταν αρκετα ψηλο για τα δικα μας δεδομενα!!

Ο Παπαδακης πολυ εντυπωσιακος,με καλη γραμμωση και γεματος αρκετα στο ανω σωμα!Προσωπικα δε μου αρεσε η κοιλια του και οπως και στους περισσοτερους η ασυμμετρια στα ποδια με το ανω σωμα που ναι μεν ηταν κατακομμενα,δεν ειχαν τον αναλογο ογκο.Επισης και το βαψιμο πιστευω θα μπορουσε να ηταν λιγο καλυτερο.

Ο Μαγκος ενταξει..γνωστος για τον ογκο του και τα πολυ καλα ποδια,αν και εδω μαλλον απειχε αρκετα απ το 100% της φορμας του.

Ο νικητης..καλα εκανε και νικησε,γιατι αν και παρ ολη την κοντρα με τον 2ο σε αρκετα σημεια ηταν καλυτερος,οπως στη συμμετρια πχ και στα κοψιματα του κορμου.Το ποζαρισμα του πολυ καλο!

Ο βουλγαρος που βγηκε 2ος,ειχε κατι ποδια εξωγηινα..απιστευτοι μηροι,τετρακεφαλοι αλα mustafa mohammed σε πιο κοντο,σκασμενα τελειως,με τρελη γραμμωση,κοντρες και πολυ μπαλαρισμενα!!Αποκορυφωμα για μενα οι μηριαιοι δικεφαλοι οι οποιοι στην πλαγια ποζα στηθους χωριζαν τον μηρο οπως το διαζωμα στην εθνικη οδο..Επισης πολυ εντυπωσιακο ηταν το ποζαρισμα του..  :03. Bowdown: 

Μας ξενερωσε ομως κανοντας τα σκερτσα της "αδικιας" για την 2η θεση,κανοντας στην ακρη το επαθλο που προσφερε ο προεδρος της ifbb σαντοχα και δειχνωντας εκνευριστικα ξενερωμενος.Επισης το κοινο του ηταν πολυ σπαστικο,για κλωτσιες βασικα,γιατι ηταν ενας στο διαδρομο του κοινου που γιουχαριζε και φωναζε στα βουλγαρικα αποδοκιμαζωντας τη 2η θεση που του εδωσαν..


Αυτα απο μενα,σαν απλως θεατης και απειρος βασικα στο θεμα..καθαρα προσωπικη αποψη.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

πολυ καλος ο Τασος....ειδικα τα ποδια του ειναι απιστευτα :03. Thumb up: 

επισης απο το λιγο που ειχαμε μιλησει με τον Τασο στο Νοβοτελ εδειξει οτι ειναι και πολυ καλος χαρακτηρας με χιουμορ :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64



----------


## Polyneikos

Γιαννη σε ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο,μας εχεις βαλει στο επίκεντρο του αγωνα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

να μην ξεχναμε και τον στελιο που ημασταν μαζι, αλλα και σενα που εισαι πισω απο τα φωτα σε αυτην την παρουσιαση.. :08. Toast:

----------


## LION



----------


## Polyneikos

Χρηστο ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο!!
Επειδη δεν εχω δει ακομα comparisons και απονομες,ποιο νουμερο είναι ο νικητης;
Φοβερο το επίπεδο παντως  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## LION

> Χρηστο ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο!!
> Επειδη δεν εχω δει ακομα comparisons και απονομες,ποιο νουμερο είναι ο νικητης;
> Φοβερο το επίπεδο παντως



Αυτές οι φώτο είναι από την ψηφιακή μου μηχανή!
Θα ανεβάσω κι άλλες από τους quest μετά!

Οι τρεις πρώτοι νικητές είναι στην τελευταία φώτο:

1ος  Stefan Havlik (Slovakia),o πρώτος από δεξιά,δεν θυμάμαι το νούμερο.(είχε χτυπήσει με τη μηχανή την προηγούμενη μέρα) :01. Sad: 

2ος  Hristomil Hristov (Bulgaria) νο 5

3ος  Γιώργος Παπαδάκης (Ελλάδα) :03. Thumb up:

----------


## LION



----------


## Muscleboss

Τρομερό επίπεδο!!!!  :02. Shock: 

Χρήστο ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες και για τη βοήθεια σου στα παιδιά του φόρουμ την ημέρα του αγώνα.  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαι 2 φωτογραφίες από τον Μιχαλη Χρυσοβεργη



Γιωργος Παπαδακης ,Μιχαλης Χρυσοβεργης, Γιαννης Μαγκος

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

Μπραβο Χριστο! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Μπραβο polyneikos  (sorry δεν ξερω το μικρο σου  :01. Wink: ) :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## LION



----------


## LION

> Τρομερό επίπεδο!!!! 
> 
> Χρήστο ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες και για τη βοήθεια σου στα παιδιά του φόρουμ την ημέρα του αγώνα. 
> 
> ΜΒ


Παρακαλώ! :01. Smile:   :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 


Στον Κεφαλιανό και την Καββά,έχω τραβήξει βίντεο!(άντε να δω πως θα το ανεβάσω! :02. Confused2:  )   :01. Smile:

----------


## LION



----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραίες φώτο χρήστο ευχαριστούμε για όλα και για την εξυπηρέτηση που έκανες να καθήσουν τα παιδια απο το φόρουμ σε καλό σημείο ώστε να βγάζουν καλές φωτο και έχω να πω εσύ δεν θα πεινάσεις ποτε , μπορείς να κάνεις καριέρα και σαν φωτορεπόρτερ  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## LION

> ωραίες φώτο χρήστο ευχαριστούμε για όλα και για την εξυπηρέτηση που έκανες να καθήσουν τα παιδια απο το φόρουμ σε καλό σημείο ώστε να βγάζουν καλές φωτο και έχω να πω εσύ δεν θα πεινάσεις ποτε , *μπορείς να κάνεις* *καριέρα και σαν φωτορεπόρτερ*



Tώρα σωθήκαμε!!! :01. Smile: 
Προσπαθούσα να βγάλω φώτο,να βλέπω συγχρόνως,κολλούσε κι η μηχανή από πάνω μέχρι να εστιάσει!Εχασα πολύ ωραίες φώτο απ' αυτό! :02. Welcome:

----------


## LION



----------


## NASSER

Αμα είναι δυνατο να έχουμε συγκρητικές φωτο της τριάδας και να δουμε καλύτερα τον νικητη!

----------


## LION



----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες. Άξιοι  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## LION

> Ωραίες φωτογραφίες. Άξιοι 
> 
> ΜΒ



Tο πρώτο τιμητικό μετάλλιο και δίπλωμα,αποδόθηκε στην *Ελένη Κρητικοπούλου*,ως η καλύτερη Ελληνίδα αθλήτρια(συμπεριλαβομένων και των αθλητών),που έχει αγωνιστεί στην I.F.B.B.,σύμφωνα με τις διακρίσεις και τη συμμετοχή της σε αγώνες, έως τώρα. :02. Welcome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Μπράβο σε όλους!! άξιοι για τον ωραίο αγώνα που διοργάνωσαν στην θεσαλονίκη :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

Μπραβο σας μην σταματατε,Αξιοι! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Μακαρι του χρονου να'χουμε και την αναλογη συνεχεια (αυτο ηταν το συνοικεσιο,επεται συνεχεια  :02. Shock: )!

----------


## savage

να και μερικες φωτο που τραβηξα και εγω(οσες τουλαχιστον προλαβα). ειχα και κανα 2 ακομα απο αλλους αθλητες αλλα ηταν κουνημενες :01. Sad:

----------


## Polyneikos

Eυχαριστουμε για τις φωτο Νικο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και απο εμενα σε ολους τους αθλητες μας :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και απο εμενα σε ολους τους αθλητες μας


+ 1000000000  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Το μεγαλύτερο γεγονός του bodybuilding στην Ελλάδα, με χορηγία και την αγάπη της PhD Hellas και του Α.Σ. Πολυνίκη. 



Ελληνες αθλητές έχουν πλέον την ευκαιρία να εξελίσσονται  στο επαγγελματικό επίπεδο! Αυτό σημαίνει πρόοδος στο ελληνικό επίπεδο!

Αυτο που θα πρέπει να αναφέρω είναι πως υπάρχει και συνέχεια χάρη στην αγάπη καποιων ανθρώπων! Του χρόνου, 2012 θα έχουμε μεγαλύτερα αθλητικά γεγονότα, και ίσως να μην δούμε μόνο έξι Pro επι σκηνής...  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## LION

Θα ήταν παράλειψη να μην αναφέρουμε και την προσφορά της προτομής του Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου στον mr. Santonja,από τους διοργανωτές! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Θα ήταν παράλειψη να μην αναφέρουμε και την προσφορά της προτομής του Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου στον mr. Santonja,από τους διοργανωτές!


 
Πολύ καλή κίνηση!  :03. Clap: 

Από αυτά που βλέπω και μαθαίνω, ο Santonja έτυχε βασιλικής υποδοχής στη Θεσσαλονίκη και έφυγε με τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις. 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Τα επίσημα αποτελεσματα με τις βαθμολογίες του Elite Pro

----------

